# Moving to US with just suitcases



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just wondered if anyone has ever relocated from the UK to US purely with suitcases. When I eventually get my visa to join my husband in the States it is my intention to pack my worldly goods into maybe 3 big suitcases, paying for the extra baggage. And also putting a few bits into the suitcases of my family who are going to come with me just on holiday.. I can't bear the thought of 8 hours on a plane crying about leaving my old life behind and figured it might be less painful if they came along to for a week.... So am I going to get searched thoroughly either leaving England or arriving there because my bags will be full of random things that I've collected over the years and can't bear to part with?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I moved to South Africa with just suitcases. And then when my husband moved to the USA he came with just 2 bags. He pretty much sold everything and came with 2 bags. It just depends on how attached to your stuff you are. My husband just came with some clothing and important documents.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I arrived in the US with my worldly goods on a Tesco's bag ...


----------



## jrendon (Jul 17, 2015)

We are working our way through our stuff to leave the US to go to France with just a few bags and maybe a few boxes (hey I like my cookbooks). Funny how you look at the crap you have and go "man I don't need this stuff anymore"


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Yep that's pretty much what we did when we moved to the US in 1998. We left all our photos and some bits and pieces (books, CDs, etc) at a relative's house but my wife picked them up during a visit to the UK a few years later and brought them back to the US in suitcases. With everything digital these days there wouldn't be as much need to cart photos, CDs and books around.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

We arrived in 2006 with a backpack each. I sold my house in the UK, sold some stuff on e-bay, gave the rest to Oxfam, and boarded a plane, without much of a plan, except to try Georgia, because it's got a decent climate.
We booked into a hotel, bought a house and a car all within a month of arriving.

9 years later, we're still here.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

For perspective, we all arrived into this world with only umbilical cords, and we all quickly lost even those.

I'm pretty sure the United States is a developed economy. Moving there is not like trying to establish a base on Mars. Pack a low cost way of accessing funds (such as a low cost debit/ATM card), your travel documentation (passport, visa, etc.), evidence of reasonable insurance coverage for the circumstances, the clothes on your back (perhaps climate adjusted for your journey), and, if applicable, a temporary supply of your essential medication with your doctor's prescription. Past that it's up to you but optional.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, most immigrants arrive in the US with just their suitcases. Those who are moving house generally have their shipment follow them (often by several weeks or months), and other having to produce your visa documents to clear the shipment through customs, there appears to be no real "linking up" of your arrival and that of your household goods.

When you get there, for all they know you could have a container full of furniture and who-knows-what-else in transit. Not a big concern for your initial entry.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is up to wherever OP is flying out to check her luggage. It is up to US customs to check her luggage upon arrival in the US.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not following you, Twostep. Do you mean that authorities can search Madhouse1964's luggage if they wish? (Or unaccompanied freight, for that matter?) Yes, true, but...I'm not following.

And by the way, how do you know Madhouse1964 is female? (No, it's not because Madhouse1964 has a husband.)


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Madhouse1964 said:


> So am I going to get searched thoroughly either leaving England or arriving there because my bags will be full of random things that I've collected over the years and can't bear to part with?


I wouldn't recommend packing your stash of heroin if that's among your "random things." 

Joking aside, CBP publishes some helpful guidance that applies when moving to the United States. Their guidance also applies to _accompanied_ baggage, as noted. To net it out, there's a duty exemption for used household and personal effects, but you should prepare a list as CBP instructs as part of your customs declaration. Household and personal effects that do not qualify for this particular duty exemption count toward your personal exemption if they accompany you.

Also, standard restrictions still apply. Avoid bringing food, products made from endangered species, pharmaceuticals (except in reasonable quantities and with a doctor's prescription), and other prohibited and restricted items. Yes, including your heroin stash -- don't bring that. 

If you are carrying cash in any currencies or other negotiable or cash-like instruments (precious metals, bearer bonds, etc.) with a total value of $10,000 or more then you need to declare that bit of wealth using FinCEN Form 105 when entering or exiting the U.S. The U.K. has similar requirements, so you'd have at least two forms to fill out if you're carrying a substantial amount of cash and/or cash-like instruments. Please don't do this. It's just plain dumb to carrying gobs of cash or cash equivalents.

Welcome to the United States.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, most immigrants arrive in the US with just their suitcases. Those who are moving house generally have their shipment follow them (often by several weeks or months), and other having to produce your visa documents to clear the shipment through customs, there appears to be no real "linking up" of your arrival and that of your household goods.
> 
> When you get there, for all they know you could have a container full of furniture and who-knows-what-else in transit. Not a big concern for your initial entry.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yeah but the OP said "relocate" with only suitcases - not "arrive" with only suitcases. No-one is expecting you to take your furniture onto the plane!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MarylandNed said:


> Yeah but the OP said "relocate" with only suitcases - not "arrive" with only suitcases. No-one is expecting you to take your furniture onto the plane!


Granted, when arriving with copious amounts of luggage, you're probably more likely to have your bags searched. But there's also all that stuff to go through with the sealed envelope they give you to process your arrival.

Just make sure you don't have any prohibited items with you - like BBC mentioned. (And having an inventory list of what you're bringing would be a good idea - if only to show them you have nothing to hide.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

